# QR Codes - Using them yourself or just another dead fad?



## drmike (Nov 9, 2014)

QRCodes, those postage stamp looking blocks of random pixelated data that contain, well, readable information with camera and proper software - surely you've seen them along the way.

As a user, customer, citizen, are you snapping QRCodes and using them these days?

Or has this passed as a fad already?


----------



## trewq (Nov 9, 2014)

Useless from a non business point of view, Google is quicker and if someone has a link they want you to go to they'll just tell you.

In logistics and stock tracking they are helpful, all the data you need is on your device instantly without querying a database.

http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com that pretty much sums up how often they are used.


----------



## Srvify (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't use them, the camera software that reads them is shoddy and as previously stated I can typically google something faster.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 9, 2014)

trewq said:


> Useless from a non business point of view, Google is quicker and if someone has a link they want you to go to they'll just tell you.
> 
> In logistics and stock tracking they are helpful, all the data you need is on your device instantly without querying a database.
> 
> http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com that pretty much sums up how often they are used.


Some medium class manufacturing companies uses standard barcoding and they are quite reluctant to move to QRCode as they have to invest more for new devices and interfacing softwares.

However some advance companies have both barcode and QRCode.


----------



## bullfrog3459 (Nov 9, 2014)

We are implementing QR Codes for my current organization for asset/inventory tracking. Works well for us. We have barcodes as well, so i guess it just depends.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 9, 2014)

trewq said:


> Useless from a non business point of view, Google is quicker and if someone has a link they want you to go to they'll just tell you.
> 
> In logistics and stock tracking they are helpful, all the data you need is on your device instantly without querying a database.
> 
> http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com that pretty much sums up how often they are used.


Reminds me of this: https://www.google.com/search?q=women+with+salad+laughing&tbm=isch (just the entire premise of it... Like... is it funny? Is it even interesting?)


----------



## Dylan (Nov 9, 2014)

QR codes were one of those weird things where marketers thought they'd hit the jackpot but consumers never showed much interest. The last study I saw said just 21% of people have ever scanned a QR code, and only 2% scan them regularly.

Anecdotally, I find even 21% hard to believe.

Obviously logistics, inventory, etc., is a different situation.


----------



## eva2000 (Nov 9, 2014)

only use it for 2 step authentication setups myself heh


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Nov 9, 2014)

Our last batch of business cards were printed when QR had recently came out, and we thought they were just the coolest thing since sliced bread, so on the back of all our biz cards is a QR code to our site. I seriously doubt any customer or potential customer has ever used it.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 9, 2014)

I've seen them around for years but I've never once felt compelled to scan one, and in fact, I wouldn't even know how to if I wanted to.

I don't feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 10, 2014)

As a user, I haven't seen very many of them to actually scan / care about.

As an employee, well, let's just say 8 hrs a day worth of them. They're on a lot of things. Some of it is mainly to prevent you from putting the wrong part on, but that doesn't always stop someone from doing it anyways.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 10, 2014)

I never used one in my real life.

But our company is tagging all IT equitment with QR codes and our IT guys are happy because they have an inventory app which identifies pcs and tasks.

They scan the code and get a profile of the laptop or workstation and the scheduled tasks for that machine.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 10, 2014)

I use them... on the PC.

I have a Firefox plugin that will generate a QR code for the URL I'm viewing so if I'm reading something and need to go sit on the pan, a quick QR brings it up for me and away I go!


----------



## trewq (Nov 10, 2014)

MartinD said:


> I use them... on the PC.
> 
> I have a Firefox plugin that will generate a QR code for the URL I'm viewing so if I'm reading something and need to go sit on the pan, a quick QR brings it up for me and away I go!


Check out Pushbullet. Probably an easier solution.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, it could be even easier if I used Chrome on my desktop as the tabs would be available immediately on my phone... but I don't


----------



## texteditor (Nov 10, 2014)

I've scanned one QR code

One.

Probably 3 years ago at a best buy to load some more product info on my phone. Couldve just googled the serial number and gotten more useful info


----------



## splitice (Nov 10, 2014)

I use them occasionally when I want to continue reading some article, fanfiction or other website on my phone but CBF finding it in a google search (or know it would be too difficult to find).


----------



## eva2000 (Nov 10, 2014)

for fun


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah I use them for Bitcoins and Two factor Auth.


----------



## souen (Nov 12, 2014)

I've used them a few times. On one occasion I added a QR code link on an event sign and someone did scan it with a phone, so I wouldn't mind including it again.

It's still very popular in some countries like Korea and Japan..


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 12, 2014)

Our marketing team put them on the business cards to go direct to employee bio pages on our blog - its rare that it gets used, I suspect - most just go to the main URL or google vs use those codes.  But Ii've seen a few people scan them at events off signage, so I guess it does get some attention still.


----------



## Abdussamad (Nov 13, 2014)

TurnkeyInternet said:


> Our marketing team put them on the business cards to go direct to employee bio pages on our blog - its rare that it gets used, *I suspect* - most just go to the main URL or google vs use those codes.  But Ii've seen a few people scan them at events off signage, so I guess it does get some attention still.


You could include analytics query strings in the URL so that you get some numbers on how many people use them.


----------

